# drywall seam issues



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi -
I'm hoping someone can help me here. We have a contractor working on our house right now and just finishing up some drywalling. I noticed that he used a spray adhesive (red) for his drywall taping - but no mud/compound beneath the tape. The seams are now bubbling - some are already cracking and he tells me that he will"cut out" the bubbling tape and fill with mud. Without the tape to bond the seam it is my understanding that it will crack. Help!:huh:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Hire a pro and let him go!


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

*thanks for the reply*

Well - this guys references all checked out well and we looked at his jobs. He's licensed and bonded, but I think we should make him bring a drywall guy in. We are well into our contract with him and I'm not sure we have a good way out. When he gets to the cabinets in our kitchen I will be more comfortable - as I have seen his results with those.
He says he is coming back on Monday and removing all of the drywall tape and redoing it. His first response to me was that he would "cut it out" and he says he did not mean that. I'm saying alot of prayers right now.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is the application that off base? We use fiberglass mesh tape that's adhered to the drywall, why not spray adhesive? Paper tape will bubble if applied incorrectly with compound as well.
The only potential issue that might exist is how the joint compound reacts with the overspray.
This is sort of a, "devil's advocate" post.
Ron


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ron -
I am certainly not a contractor - but started to do the research when I saw how bad the seams were. Now my contractor tells me that he will removed all of the drywall tape and redo it with fiberglass mesh. But, now I am wondering what keeps the mud on top from cracking if there is still a drywall seam beneath the tape that has no joint compound joining it?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Adhesive can be used. But like everything it needs to be applied correctly. If the tape is bubbling, something was not done correctly. Compound will still be applied over and past the seams. so was not a structural problem in any way. Seems like he was also concerned and concerned with you concerns. So I vote to keep him after all.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If he does use fiberglass tape make sure he uses a setting type compound for at least the first coat of mud! I think if it were me, I'd insist he get someone who actually knows what he's doing. I've never heard of an adhesive to glue tape on with.....


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

babatlanta -thanks for the reply This guy is a new contractor - but came recommended. His inexperience is showing. He used 3M products - a red spray adhesive and drywall tape. My husband will stay and watch his redo on Monday - (ridiculous that we have to do this) and make sure the right steps are taken.


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

if we are not happy with the redo I will insist that he call in a drywall sub


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

onemeek said:


> Hi -
> I'm hoping someone can help me here. We have a contractor working on our house right now and just finishing up some drywalling. I noticed that he used a spray adhesive (red) for his drywall taping - but no mud/compound beneath the tape. Help!:huh:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I can understand you wanting to give him the "benefit of the doubt", if he came highly recommended. And hopefully he does a great job at the other aspects of the job. You don't want your job to become his "learning curve" for drywall. You have to look at those walls every day. If the joints show, you'll have to live with it. There IS a "wet & stick" type of tape for drywall (never used it so I can't vouch for it) and there is a spray adhesive that is used specifically for plastic trims (corner beads). It is not for gluing tape on. Even if he tears out the old tape, tapes with mesh, and first coats with setting compound as I recommend I am still in serious doubt as to his ability to give you a quality finished product.....
Best of luck.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Some reading for you, hopefully make you feel better:

http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/old-plaster-questions.html 

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf Be safe, GBR


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply - but these sites that you gave me don't have anything to do with the issues we are having. "Old plaster" is not our issue. It is all new drywall and an inexperienced contractor. Thanks anyway.


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

bjbatlanta - just a follow up - after much conversation, my husband and I are giving this contractor today to get this situation remedied and if it is not then he will need to bring in a drywaller that knows what they are doing. What a mess!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's an unfortunate situation and I hope all turns out for the best...


----------



## onemeek (Apr 5, 2009)

well it looks like we are not going to wait for our contractor to remedy the situation - he has agreed to pay for a drywaller to come in and take care of it - we'll see how it goes from here


----------



## HOMEY (Mar 18, 2009)

are you friggin kidding me?spray glue is for vinyl bead and trim application,not for tape by any means........!you need paper tape with compound or fiber-tape with sheetrock or durabond!


----------

